# Getting a new cage!!!!!



## Daddas1Punkin (Jan 24, 2014)

I have a friend that works at petsmart, and yesterday I asked him if he knew anyone who wants to sell
a used/cheaper cage. He said he has one he will sell to me. It is this one.








BUT he is giving it to me for $50!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! SOOOOOO HAPPY! Going to go talk to him right now! ;D;D;D;D;D


----------



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

Yay very exciting!! I have always been interested in that cage but you hardly ever find a used one. YAy!!!


----------



## Daddas1Punkin (Jan 24, 2014)

Hopefully going to get it this next week!!!!


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

That is a sweet cage too.


----------



## evander (Jun 30, 2013)

Very nice!! Congratulations!!!!


----------



## ratswithfoxandbear (Feb 12, 2014)

That cage is simply lovely!


----------



## LeStan82 (Dec 31, 2013)

Great cage, great deal! Pics when you get it set up. Those will be some happy ratties


----------



## portkeytonowhere (Dec 24, 2007)

I love that cage. I ended up going with a dcn but that is an amazing deal! I was interested in that cage though

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Daddas1Punkin (Jan 24, 2014)

evander said:


> Very nice!! Congratulations!!!!


thanks!



ratswithfoxandbear said:


> That cage is simply lovely!


I know right?!?!


LeStan82 said:


> Great cage, great deal! Pics when you get it set up. Those will be some happy ratties


I will defiantly have pics! Hopefully!


portkeytonowhere said:


> I love that cage. I ended up going with a dcn but that is an amazing deal! I was interested in that cage though
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


: )


----------



## Daddas1Punkin (Jan 24, 2014)

trying to make their cage all "minnie mouse" stuff... I am (hopefully, my frined is taking his time) going to make a cage set of minnie mouse material for them. They have a minnie with bunny ears, that is a dog toy, and they LOVE IT, they play with it ALL the time! It is so cute, Beauty takes it and rolls it to the water bottle and makes it drink, then rolls it into her food dish and makes her baby eat, then brings toys to it too!!! It is soooooooo cute! Nimmy just started playing with their ''babies". They have a small minnie in their travel cage and it is always there, and yesterday I told Nimmy "go get your minnie" and she brought it to me!!!! anyway, how else could I encorporate (sorrry if I spelled it wrong... :-/) minnie stuff? Any ideas???


----------



## LittleSparrow (Apr 14, 2014)

Very nice, those are great sturdy cages. I have always wanted one, but couldn't bring myself to pay almost $300 for it!


----------



## Daddas1Punkin (Jan 24, 2014)

yeah!


----------



## Daddas1Punkin (Jan 24, 2014)

My friend is taking FOREVER and I am getting to be impatient... I don't want to be pushy and bug him, and the other day I told him "Look, if you don't bring it soon, I'm going to have to get another one..." he said he's trying... I don't want to be a pest, but my girls are getting stressed out by the small cage. I take them EVERYWHERE to try to give them some freedom... The craiglist search goes on. Most of them are junk though. I might get a bird cage instead, but I want one that has levels in it already and I don't have to do anything to it. Anyone know of any other sites like craigslist? that would help a lot! Thanks! I tried the local 'buy and sell' online but it only gave me ones that were like 800 miles away! Ugh! Anyway, the search goes on!


----------



## Daddas1Punkin (Jan 24, 2014)

Getting it Tuesday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Can't wait! ;D


----------



## Daddas1Punkin (Jan 24, 2014)

Going in the morning to get the new cage!!!!!!! Can't wait!!!! ;D


----------



## smknowitall101 (Dec 14, 2013)

So exciting! Be sure you take lots of pics for us after you get it all set up!


----------



## Daddas1Punkin (Jan 24, 2014)

i will!

had a little set back today though... his MIL gave it to her friend to sell in a yard sale, if I can track it down, I will get it, but 
if not, my cousin will help me put levels in this HUGE bird cage I found. Ugh...


----------



## Daddas1Punkin (Jan 24, 2014)

got it! a different one, but a BIG one!!! I had no choice but to use white wood (pine) for the levels in the cage, but I am covering them with heavy material to keep them from chewing it. They are so much more active/happier already! I can't believe the difference already! We have to leave for four days, so I don't feel as bad as I did last time knowing that they are happy! <3 I'm so happy right now!!! ;D


----------



## Hetty (May 10, 2014)

That all sounds brilliant, it would be lovely to see photos as I am contemplating doing something very similar. Hetty


----------



## Daddas1Punkin (Jan 24, 2014)

Hetty said:


> That all sounds brilliant, it would be lovely to see photos as I am contemplating doing something very similar. Hetty


I'll go get some pics in a bit, and then try to post them tonight!


----------



## kala83 (Feb 19, 2008)

can't wait to see the new set up how exciting!


----------



## Daddas1Punkin (Jan 24, 2014)

;D8)


----------

